# My few old Scape...



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey my name is Gavin(Chong Ah Guan)
Come from Malaysia, Johor State, JB. I' m a graphic designer.
here is some old scape.
feel free to give me commends.Thanks.





































My weired experiment:


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

and some Paludarium


----------



## bayurero (Sep 27, 2006)

Man! Your tanks are really awesome!!! rayer:


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

beautiful tanks.. The dinosaurs make me chuckle.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome, all of them! I love how you're not afraid to use color!


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> beautiful tanks.. The dinosaurs make me chuckle.


hahah that dinosaurs tank is a Joke, just for killing times,
and after half year it become my ADA #14 " Dawn at the Kingdom Of ELF " tank.....


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for all the commends and reply;-)


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

LOVE the COCKER SPANIEL!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Why, oh why, didn't you enter those Paludariums in the AGA? They're fantastic!


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Your tanks are awesome, espiecally Sunset Lullaly and Dawn at the kingdom.
WoW! I was really impressed with your three paludariums tanks. They look so natural... 
How many tanks do you own and how do you find the time to maintain them?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I like Sunset Lullaby most of all! But ofcourse the other ones are also very amazing!!! 
The Paladariums are awesome too! =) Great job!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic your works


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful tanks! I really like Dawn at Kingdom, it has such a crisp look to it and the contrast of light and dark is excellent. At my first look at Sunset Lullaby I thought of wildfires cresting a hill. It's a very dramatic use of color and I love it. 

Your paludariums are amazing! The third really catches my eye with the larger leaf types and splashes of color, but they are all stunning.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

My 2 year old would love that "Land of the Lost" tank. The dog waiting is a cool one too. We tend to be so bent on the natural aquarium we forget that we do this for fun. Good job reminding us the "why".


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Whoah! im sorry gavin for even missing this... is this up in M.A.C.???

Beautiful Tanks!!!!!!!!! now that will be bring the rep. of malaysian acuascapers(both natural or not) to the top ranks!!!! lol

Give me that tank? lol

Drew


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

Hello Gavin

Please come and knock out our eyeballs here.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/index.php

:hail:


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for all the reply and commends ;-)


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I really love that "Sunset Lullaby" scape man !
Nice works.


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

zQ. said:


> I really love that "Sunset Lullaby" scape man !
> Nice works.


Thanks for people who like this "sunset lullaby" scape.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Impressive work!
Just wondering how DO you get time to maintain all of my tanks? 



guandarkness said:


> thanks for all the reply and commends ;-)


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

There all my old scapes during 2006-2007 September.


----------

